# Tax Deduction Sought for U.S. Pet Owners



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Tax deduction sought for U.S. pet owners The Commercial Appeal


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

To bad its breed spacific and i don't have those breeds or maybe i should get a girble for the 3500 lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i need a tax deduction for these suckers!


----------



## HART (Oct 15, 2009)

We should get Tax Deductions for our breeds!!! Case in point:

When i had my last apbt and lived in this town, i couldnt find a place live!!! The realtor's here all had contracts stating they would not rent to pet owners that had " aggresive breeds " of dogs. This made my life a living hell!! I mean i eventually found a landlord that loves pits but still none the less i lost allot of money living in hotels/motels and staying with freinds. Not to mention the 2 weeks i had to kennel Blue cuz of work related travel. Its just such a shame that our dogs have such a bad rep. Makes me angry!!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

What an F-ing joke! Believe me I can use every tax break I can get, but this is just stupid. I love how it was put up by a Rep from Michigan. His state is turning into a ghost town with manufacturing job disappearing and an unemployment rate in excess of 15% one of the highest in the country. With that said I would think he would have more important issues to focus on than something like this. Although I do feel people using service dogs should be able to write off the expense of their service companion.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> To bad its breed spacific and i don't have those breeds or maybe i should get a girble for the 3500 lol


Where did you find the breed list...didn't see it on that site or Googling it.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Goldfish????


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I think those were just examples, not an actual list...



She said the bill's definition of a qualified pet as a "live animal" could include everything from a water buffalo or llama to dogs and cats. She also noted that the qualified expense could range "from dog chow to horse shoes."


I want to know if it's a credit per pet or per household?


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Either way....lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

It is per household and you could only claim expenses you actually occured. It said that right in the write up. Oh and it covers all animals in a houshold just not farm animasl as farmers are already have tax breaks on those.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> It is per household and you could only claim expenses you actually occured. It said that right in the write up. Oh and it covers all animals in a houshold just not farm animasl as farmers are already have tax breaks on those.


good to know! thanks!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Well I pay monthy for my dogs care. Would that be covered?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes up to 3,500.00 of it. I'm not sure in the holistic treatment that I use would be covered. I know the stuff I get from my vet would be covered but the stuff I buy at a health food store I'm sure about. I guess it all depends on if they require reciepts or not or i they will stipulate services rendered from vet care. I have not read the whole bill yet but this is what I got from it.


----------

